# Video aus Bildern erstellen



## Quadrat-blabla (31. März 2005)

Hi,
ich möchte gernen einen kleinen Zeichentrickfilm machen und wollte mich informieren, mit welchem Programm man zusammenhängende Filme aus den einzelnen Bildern schaffen kann.
Die Bilder plane ich noch in Adobe Photoshop zu vektorisieren.

Grüße
Simon


----------



## MrMo (31. März 2005)

Mit bmp2avi wäre das möglich.
Ist ein kleines Programm (Freeware) mit dem kann man ganz normal bmp Datein zum avi machen.

Einfach mit  google danach suchen

Viel Spaß


----------



## Nico (1. April 2005)

Schau mal hier


----------



## chmee (1. April 2005)

Wenn die Bilder richtig durchnummeriert sind ( zB Szene01_0001.bmp...),
dann beherrschen dass die meisten Videoschnittprogramme per Import, also
auch Premiere und AE..

Folgendes musst Du aber bedenken:
Zeichentrickfilme haben abhängig von der gezeigten Aktion verschiedene Frame-Raten.
Ein rennender Charakter wird gut und gerne 15-20 fps haben wobei ein denkender eher
2-3 Frames innehat oder sogar Stopframes besitzt, die mal ne Sekunde stehen.

mfg chmee

*EDIT* Moho sieht gut aus 
Und mit vektorisierten Teilen würd ich neben Moho nur noch AE in Betracht ziehen..


----------



## herrgarnele (1. April 2005)

Sers!

  Ich schließ mich da chmee an.
 Erfahrungsgemäß kommt man in der Produktionsphase irgendwann an den Punkt wo man das eine oder andere nicht mehr mit Freeware-Tools realisieren kann.
  Daher: After Effects!

 Soll heißen: Du solltest Dir vor der Produktion mal Gedanken machen ob Du tatsächlich nur einzelne Bilder aneinander reihen möchtest oder evtl. doch 'mehr' brauchst/willst.

 Außerdem- 
 meiner Meinung nach ist AE eh ein geiles Programm! Wenn Du mehr in dieser Ecke machst wirst net drumrum kommen, dich mit AE auseinanderzusetzen..


----------

